# Rheem furnace stopped working



## kgsolomon1 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm at work so I don't have the model or any part numbers, but wanted to see if anyone had an idea of what my problem might be.  My furnace (15-20 years old, central gas heat) suddenly stopped working one day.  No pilot light, no sound from blower, and no cycling.  Found that power was going into the ignition control module/circuit board but none was going out.  So I replaced that and now it cycles.  I can hear gas come out, but all it does is click on, then 5 seconds later it clicks off.  I can hold a flame under the flame sensor and the top row will light, but the four main tubes don't get ignited and after two seconds the furnace turns off gas and shuts off.  The blower also never turns on.  I checked all the connections and everything is fine.  What can you suggest I do?


----------



## triple D (Feb 8, 2008)

In a furnace that old I would guess a thermal coupler or thermal pile might be the problem. You should really get help, a professional can fix it, and check your burner, and heat exchanger out for fatigue and leaks that could cause
02 leaks into home. It is always best to seek a pro when dealing with these systems.


----------



## kgsolomon1 (Feb 8, 2008)

I know but I'm a college student and very very broke.  If I pay someone $150 to come and check it out for an hour or two I wont have any money to actually fix it.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 11, 2008)

Time to write dear ol' dad. You probably have a leaking  heat exchanger and it will not allow the burner to kick in. That brand is notorious for it. It is time for a new furnace if that one is 12 years or older.
BTW are you renting or owner?
Glenn


----------

